# Black Pool filter sand + Eco-Complete



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

You are gonna struggle finding black sand. Tahitain moon, estes, and flourite sand are about it (with a few others i've forgotten. Eventually your eco will probably all end up on top of the sand, so be aware of that but other then that you should be good.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Tahitain moon isn't that cheap either.. It's $20 for a bag that covers a 10G tank.
Do you have any bottom dwellers? You can go with crush lava rock. It's a bit sharp though.

You can try the 'turface master soil'. They're grey.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

For $20 bag you might as well just stick to 100% eco complete. I'm in the same boat as you and I think I'm just going to bite the bullet and buy a few more bags. My local Petco sells Eco-Complete for $19.99/bag.


----------



## andyl9063 (Oct 22, 2010)

there's black sand at tractor supply company if you have one.

I got a 50lb bag for around $8..... I have 100lb in my 90g tank.

also petco has a special for eco complete $16 a bag with $5 shipping only!!!


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

andyl9063 said:


> there's black sand at tractor supply company if you have one.
> 
> I got a 50lb bag for around $8..... I have 100lb in my 90g tank.
> 
> also petco has a special for eco complete $16 a bag with $5 shipping only!!!



TY so much ... was looking at the moon sand this weekend DREADING having to buy it. Called my local Tractor Supply and they have 40/60 grit of black sand.


----------



## davidsjames (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you notice how 'green' pool parts and pumps and filters and all seem to cost you as well! Becoming green at a cost! I think you should keep sand to a minimum!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I've never seen, nor ever heard of, black pool filter sand.
White, various shades of beige/light brown, even grayish - but never black.
I think you'll have to find some other suitable black sand product.


----------

